

Ask HN: Please review my app - Daily Todo - ptm

There are many mini tasks that I struggle to remember/do each day.  For example - my exercise routine, cooking a meal, going through my server logs, checking RSS feeds and so on.<p>So I've written this app to help me track all such little tasks and record my performance.  So I now know that I've exercised 4 days in a row, or that I haven't checked my RSS feeds in a week.<p>http://www.dailytodo.org/<p>You can start using the app right away - no registration required.
======
joecoleman
Nice twist on the traditional to-do list, cool idea.

I would consider adding the to-do list creation form right to the homepage.
Since registration isn't required you can get the user engaged right away,
without requiring a click-through.

~~~
larrywright
I second this - make the todo interface the main focus with a giant text box
for the email, and a button that says "Send me this list daily".

------
sahillavingia
I built something a bit similar for iPhone (Dayta - <http://daytaapp.com/>).
Would love to talk!

------
joebo
I like it. This could be useful as a simple way to share a todo list with a
team for a single day when a whiteboard isn't available. I'll bookmark it.

By the way, there's a 'bug' if you have multiple lines with the same text. I
don't know if I'd consider it a bug or not though...

------
mgkimsal
<http://www.dailytodo.org/>

------
arfrank
It would be nice if you could set some approximate times and have it
email/SMS/dm you to do those things.

So at 5pm everyday you'll get a text message to goto the gym. And at 9am you
get one to check server logs.

------
lazyronin
Cool app. Reminds me of <http://www.nowdothis.com/> only it show one item at a
time.

------
joebo
Also, there's no way to get back to the home page after I've created a todo
list for the day. I wanted to create another one.

~~~
ptm
Thanks - I'll fix that.

------
desigooner
what are the dots for? you need to write up a bit on why the dot would turn
red, how it turns green when you've checked off a task, etc.

~~~
ptm
The dots show the trends of a particular task for the last 7 days.

So when you check a task, it becomes green for the day. By the end of the day
if the task is not checked, it becomes red.

The grays are the days before the task was added.

~~~
desigooner
thats what i assumed but I guess you'd be better off putting that up on the
landing page .. a little howto .. i passed the link to a colleague or 2 (non
technical) and that was the first question that came up ..

~~~
ptm
Thanks for the feedback. Will add a bit of context to the dots.

------
AppsBy
like it, added to my blog :) as a page, thanks!

